
Astronomers discover 30 degree arc of ultraviolet emission - Xplor
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-astronomers-degree-arc-ultraviolet-emission.html
======
sdjkfgsdjkfghjh
Anybody know if someone is already working on making the datasets mentioned on
the article easy to work with? Quick search for some, the look very
interesting but a pain to get the actual data.

